# How much do I need to lose to get down to 10% Bodyfat



## buddhaluv (Jun 9, 2011)

Right now I'm @ Exactly 201 Pounds @ 16% Bodyfat

How much fat would I have to lose to get down to 9%?


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

201lbs x (.16 - .09) = 14lbs


----------



## buddhaluv (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2011)

minimal said:


> 201lbs x (.16 - .09) = 14lbs



The math says the person possesses 32 lbs. of fat. I assume you're correct, but you lost me on the formula.  

I _get _the bodyweight times the current bfp, but get confused with the proposed or goal bfp subtraction thing. 

Where's Built? What are the odds of the OP losing _only fat?_ How much weight would he need to lose to reach nine percent? Still 14 lbs.?

Maybe I'm asking a stupid question. I'm assuming they'll lose some lean tissue along with the fat loss.


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

you're right curt.  it's just a simple formula which is not entirely correct but a good estimation.  

His body composition and relative bf% will change to overall body mass.  that was just a simple calculation to give a rough idea.  And yes, the calculation only show the fat portion, not considering the actual muscle loss concurrent with the fat loss.

If you do it slowly and steady with some gear, I don't think he'd lose much muscle though.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2011)

It's interesting stuff. Setting a goal and stripping off the fat. Never been any damned good at gaining muscle, but trimming down normally works for me. 

_Although looking at my gut right now..._


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 9, 2011)

right....201 x (16-9) = 187 with the assumption that youd lose only body fat which is damn near impossible but it gives you an idea. Plus who cares about the number 9?, why is that important? (other than just a personal best or something?)   Just cut till you're shredded and re test.  You're not really going to know your true bf percentage unless you're doing hydrostatic or something?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2011)

Since we're on the subject, at what BF% before you start seeing abs?


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> The math says the person possesses 32 lbs. of fat. I assume you're correct, but you lost me on the formula.


201 * (1 - .16) = 168.8
168.84/(1-.09) = 185.5
201-185.5 = 15.5 lbs

Thus, assuming zero change in lean mass, the OP will reach 9% at 185.5 lbs. I would submit this may be attainable if he diets and trains properly. Leaner than 9% he'll suffer loss unless he's assisted.  


Curt James said:


> I _get _the bodyweight times the current bfp, but get confused with the proposed or goal bfp subtraction thing.
> 
> Where's Built? What are the odds of the OP losing _only fat?_ How much weight would he need to lose to reach nine percent? Still 14 lbs.?
> 
> Maybe I'm asking a stupid question. *I'm assuming they'll lose some lean tissue along with the fat loss*.


Good assumption. That's usually what happens.


----------



## minimal (Jun 10, 2011)

dats HAWT built.  love a women who can work her numbers.


----------



## fatflushforlife (Jun 10, 2011)

I also got this problem before. What is the formula of losing bad fats?And it ended me to always count on how many % do I have to loss, day by day I just think of that percentage. It doesn't give me any changes. Until such time I just think that I need to live healthy. Thank God, I have learned to make it a hobby. Eating healthy foods and drinking teas are more effective. I have Flush all my Fats for life.


----------



## fatflushforlife (Jun 10, 2011)

I have Flush all my Fats for life.  It is a goods new I want everyone to know. Hope you too.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

Built said:


> 201 * (1 - .16) = 168.8
> 168.84/(1-.09) = 185.5
> 201-185.5 = 15.5 lbs
> 
> ...



damn it this is why I'm not a freakin engineer!


Math


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Since we're on the subject, at what BF% before you start seeing abs?



Most people say 10 percent.  Average.  I'm pretty decent at 20% Kinda depends on your frame and development if you ask me.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

fatflushforlife said:


> I have Flush all my Fats for life.  It is a goods new I want everyone to know. Hope you too.



And your screen name is the same thing!  Wow!  genius!  You have two posts with great grammar in them with a link in each one!  Lets see how long you stick around.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

fatflushforlife said:


> ...    It is a goods new I want everyone to know. Hope you too.


----------

